# Pistachio passed away Sunday night.....



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Our friends dog grabbed her and took a chunk of fur from her back.... she seemed fine just a bit frightened but she died of fright after having a seizure 
She was so beautiful and so active, seeing her so still was so scary
Everything is ok now........ Kaytie seems very lonely and confused but hopefully we will get her a friend soon...

Rest In Peace Pistachio- run free at the bridge eating your favourite food, broccoli...


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. May she rest in peace with lots of broccoli <3


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh no how tragic!! Your friend is going to have to be much more careful with her dog!!

Am so sorry hun!! When you feel ready it might be worth finding a friend for Kaytie...piggies are generally easy to bond. But only when you feel you can. 

Sleep well Pistachio.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Oh no how tragic!! Your friend is going to have to be much more careful with her dog!!
> 
> Am so sorry hun!! When you feel ready it might be worth finding a friend for Kaytie...piggies are generally easy to bond. But only when you feel you can.
> 
> Sleep well Pistachio.


It was my fault We were looking after him and I didn't see him ready to punce Thanks for your wishes everyone x


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss  RIP Pistachio, sleep well little one.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh no, so sorry to hear that, she was so beautiful too 

RIP little Pistachio xxx


----------



## Charlotte1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry - that is awful! Every time you posted I always saw the photo of Pistachio and Kaytie at the bottom and always thought how cute they were (guineas are my favourite so I always seem to zoom in on them!). Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. R.I.P Pistachio.


----------

